# Sons of anarchy



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Anyone watched this? I was looking for something new to watch and came across this on Netflix. I watched the first episode last night. I quite liked it. I have heard of the show but knew nothing about it. It appears to have very good ratings from all the critics.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

I watch it and am currently three episodes into season seven which started a few weeks ago.

Not the greatest acting but definitely entertaining and keeps you interested episode to episode.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Best TV show out IMO...well, that and The Walking Dead...


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

Took me 2 or 3 episodes to get into it and to get over some of the cornyness of it but it's good, I'm up to series 7....:thumb:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ye it's great got abit boring after 3 season though


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

It's been a good show so far, as long as you can put up with the episodes with 'the Irish' :thumb:


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great series, get the box set and watch from the beginning, get to know all the characters and storyline, it will make more sense than coming in on a later series.


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Totally agree with Stumper, it's an entertaining series and I think all the characters are interesting enough, definitely worth your time though  .


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Enjoyed it. Watched it on netflix probably this time last year but watched the later ones on sky as they came out. I was hooked on the first one. Told the wife and she watched one and caught up with me so we watched them together.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

ted11 said:


> Great series, get the box set and watch from the beginning, get to know all the characters and storyline, it will make more sense than coming in on a later series.


Yeah, I'm watching it from the beginning on Netflix. I'll be watching the 2nd episode tonight and then maybe a cheeky third before bed.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

is this available on any Sky channels anywhere or only via iTunes. Pretty pissed if this is now something you have to buy to see the final series, after following it from the very start


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

it is available on certain sites for free on the internet


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

3 episodes in. Really enjoying it now.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

5 episodes in. Loving it now.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Your taking your time lol. I think I'd watched 5 episodes in two days as I got hooked!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm on my eighth now! 

Having a nice quiet one in front of the box tonight with some water, popcorn and oranges. Darn this healthy eating!


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

On series 4 now. This is one of my all time favourites already. I'm actually hooked to this.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Apologies for bumping an old thread.

It's the last SOA episode tonight which is kind of bitter sweet in that I can't wait to see it but don't want it to end.

Last weeks episode was ridiculously good so I can't begin to imagine what this will bring.

I have really enjoyed this show. Will anyone else be watching?


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh yes torrent at the ready for the last one !!!


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes I feel the same will watch last episode tomorrow and really enjoyed this series to the point I really don't want it to end this last 12 months really got in to watching series and not normal tv Breaking bad, Dexter, The strain, True Blood, Game of thrones. the vampire diaries, Now got to decide what to go to next lol


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Snatched the episode last night and am conveniently working from home today!

A lot of shows like Breaking Bad and now this have drawn to a close without anything else to fill the addictive void.


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

It all depends what floats your boat, I loved all the above shows ,BB , Sons ,The strain , if you have netflix I am currently working through an old Brit drama series called the survivors , end of world blah de blah which I am enjoying ,also worth a bit of light reliever, if you have a slight off key sense of humour,I can recommend the IT crowd,and the mighty boosh, they are all old series but I tend not to watch anything when it's getting hyped to death ,hence me only watching Breaking Bad this year after the fever had died down lol .


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Watched the final episode and thoroughly enjoyed it.

Won't say anymore as I don't want to spoil it for those that haven't seen it yet.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

best series Ive seen in a while got the last season from amazon to watch over xmas


----------

